# wine glass holder



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

I have seen plans for making a holder for wine glasses that fits over a wine bottle. I can't seem to find where I saw it. Appreciate any help.


----------



## sharmabiz (Feb 7, 2013)

owlelope said:


> I have seen plans for making a holder for wine glasses that fits over a wine bottle. I can't seem to find where I saw it. Appreciate any help.


Check out 

https://www.kitplyindustries.com/list_products.php?cid=994&scid=1001&psid=5362

You can even register online and buy.


----------



## Shaw Racing (Nov 15, 2008)

*Wine Glass Holder*



owlelope said:


> I have seen plans for making a holder for wine glasses that fits over a wine bottle. I can't seem to find where I saw it. Appreciate any help.


I found a plan for these the other day... Hope it helps!

Rich

P.S. I had to zoom out of the page to fit the whole picture of the template page into a screenshot. The page was originally a full 8.5" x 11" page.


----------



## sjsak1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Try furnitureplans.com. They have a Wine Caddy plan there. I have used their plan and also came up with a few twists using that plan as a start point.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

sjsak1 said:


> Try furnitureplans.com. They have a Wine Caddy plan there. I have used their plan and also came up with a few twists using that plan as a start point.


http://www.furnitureplans.com/shop/wine-caddy-plans/


----------

